# rahmengrösse ss



## gstoned (25. Mai 2008)

hallo!
welche rahmengrösse würdet ihr bei 182 cm empfehlen?
thx, stefan


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Mai 2008)

ich bin 184 - hab L - als allroundtalent auch um bergaufzufahren ideal (für mich)



bin auch von den reifen überrascht. 1 ply aber machen überraschend viel mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (25. Mai 2008)

Und ich bin 1,88 - fahre M, und das nur bergab


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Mai 2008)

hattest du nicht vorher eins in L.

Für bergauf würde ich kein M empfehlen. Geschmackssache aber wendig genug ist das ss in L für "dh" immer noch. Bin grad am überlegen ob ich das M6 wirklich noch brauche.


----------



## DH_RYDA (25. Mai 2008)

waw, diese Works Red is enfach so geil......mein nächstes Intense braucht auch eine Works Farbe (works blue)....


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2008)

Leider hoert man dass Works echt brutal schnell verkratzt - vielleicht wird mein naechstes RAW?! (Mntx und/oder Socom)

Hey Bachmayeah - den gleichen Gedanken habe ich auch grad: Brauch ich noch mein RMX, wenn das SS einfach SOOOO geil ist?! Ich glaube nicht 

Hatte auch vorher einen M Rahmen.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Mai 2008)

wenn man es gescheit pflegt verkratzt da auch ncihts.


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2008)

Offtopic...dann fahr mal irgendwo wo es g'scheit sandig ist. 

Was meinst Du mit "Pflege"? Klar, ich klebe meine Rahmen auch ab, aber an sich zerkratzt das wohl schon schnell - wenn die Knieschoner am Oberrohr reiben /Schuhe an der Ketten/Sitzstrebe z.B. - und das passiert halt mal.

Das hat ja dann nix mit mangelnder Pflege zu tun.

Genug offtopic. Schreib mir lieber mal ne PM warum Du Dein M6 in Frage stellst


----------



## Malte S (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin 186 und bin mit L sehr zufrieden. Das geht gut bergrauf und gut bergrunter.


----------

